# need a place to retire



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

I still gotta work 10 years or more, before i can retire but I need a place to daydream about (a warm place) are Texas and the southwest like the picture's I mean still open spaces and stuff or are they gettin all built up too? up here you cant walk a mile in the woods or on the seashore without seein people everywhere. Dont panic, dont want to move in near you just need a daydream for nites at the nursing home, workin.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

There's still wide open spaces but they are filling in.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bummer


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.privateislandsonline.com/


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

There's still a lot of open country in Southern Utah. It's warm (downright hot during the summer), and you can still pick up land fairly cheaply in some areas. You can get as far away from other people as you want. I have taken trips across the Kaiparowits Plateau where I'm pretty sure I was the only living person for 50 miles or more in any direction.

One of the perks of Southern Utah is the raw beauty of the area. It's so much prettier than Texas. There's really no place like it in the world.















If you're ever interested in checking the place out, I'd be happy to show you around. My family has a little place in St. George that we could use as a base for your explorations.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

You would want somewhere close to a fresh water supply with some reasonable fishing holes, but also where the land is good to grow some nice crops.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My childhood home in South Florida was nice in the 50's and 60's. But then retirees from the Northeast ruined it (No offense murph, you are one of the good guys).
We made our escape to the piney woods of North Florida in 1995.
Murph - if you want quiet, country life away from hordes of people consider the corner of Florida where Georgia, Florida, and Alabama come together. It was always the dream of my wife and I to retire to Two Egg once we saw it but where we are now is still rural and it's all paid off so we are staying here. At least until civilization gets close enough that the county paves the road in front of our place.
Go to Google Earth or Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions and type Two Egg Florida in the search box.
Remember, as always cows make the best neighbors. And if you already speak Farmer you are good to go.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> There's still a lot of open country in Southern Utah. It's warm (downright hot during the summer), and you can still pick up land fairly cheaply in some areas. You can get as far away from other people as you want. I have taken trips across the Kaiparowits Plateau where I'm pretty sure I was the only living person for 50 miles or more in any direction.
> 
> One of the perks of Southern Utah is the raw beauty of the area. It's so much prettier than Texas. There's really no place like it in the world.
> 
> ...


 Bee-utiful


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

James m said:


> Islands for Sale Worldwide - Private Islands Online


 A private island every mans dream


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Come on down to Mississippi. If you have ever watch the movie: (O'l Brother Where Art Thou). I live in go old Tishomnigo county, Mississippi. You can still eat some good old gopher, possum, pig brains & eggs, and chitlin. This is some good eat down here in good o'l Mississippi.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Being from the SouthEast it was a natural place for me and Mrs. Slippy to look for our "forever place". If we did not have roots in the SE, we would have most certainly looked at Wyoming, Idaho, Montana, The American Redoubt as J.W. Rawles and others describe it.

SurvivalBlog.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> .... Wyoming, Idaho, Montana, ..........


Are you crazy? It SNOWS up there. :-o


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

20 years to go for me, but I have my eye on southwest Arkansas.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oct 4, 2014. 
Less than 7 months, baby!
I can see it from here.
Already drawing SS, what I'm earning now is gravy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Are you crazy? It SNOWS up there. :-o


Snowstorms are fun. Having it stick around for 6 freakin' months afterward, not so much. That is why Mrs Inor and I chose SE Arizona. We are high enough up that it does get a few inches of snow every year, but it melts away in 3 or 4 days. Not having a lawn that needs to be mowed is also a positive.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Are you crazy? It SNOWS up there. :-o


 I know, I know! Plus Mrs. Slippy has that syrupy sweet Southern Belle accent that is much better served here in the good ole Heart of Dixie!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My childhood home in South Florida was nice in the 50's and 60's. But then retirees from the Northeast ruined it (No offense murph, you are one of the good guys).
> We made our escape to the piney woods of North Florida in 1995.
> Murph - if you want quiet, country life away from hordes of people consider the corner of Florida where Georgia, Florida, and Alabama come together. It was always the dream of my wife and I to retire to Two Egg once we saw it but where we are now is still rural and it's all paid off so we are staying here. At least until civilization gets close enough that the county paves the road in front of our place.
> Go to Google Earth or Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions and type Two Egg Florida in the search box.
> Remember, as always cows make the best neighbors. And if you already speak Farmer you are good to go.


I can identify with your comment about civilization getting closer.
When we moved here 30 years ago, it was the sticks. Now we have Wally World, Lowes, etc. just a few miles away. 
Time to pack up and go, I guess.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My childhood home in South Florida was nice in the 50's and 60's. But then retirees from the Northeast ruined it (No offense murph, you are one of the good guys).
> We made our escape to the piney woods of North Florida in 1995.
> Murph - if you want quiet, country life away from hordes of people consider the corner of Florida where Georgia, Florida, and Alabama come together. It was always the dream of my wife and I to retire to Two Egg once we saw it but where we are now is still rural and it's all paid off so we are staying here. At least until civilization gets close enough that the county paves the road in front of our place.
> Go to Google Earth or Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions and type Two Egg Florida in the search box.
> Remember, as always cows make the best neighbors. And if you already speak Farmer you are good to go.


LMAO, I was just talkin to my fiance about Two egg the other day. We have been thru there many many times. i bet there are not many people, even in Florida that has even HEARD of two egg.. It is a very nice place. I haven't been thru there in a while but I remember when they had a doublewide as a post office. Not much else. Right where AL,FLa nd GA comes together.. Great area and better hunting. I still have permission to hunt a few peanut fields in the area. As much as I love Florida, I don't think I would recommend it to others. Just for the fact IF something were to happen, Personally, I don't think any place in Fl would be safe. there are just too many people. Someone mentioned Utah, we were thinking about Utah but I already had an "IN" here in Montana.. Utah and Idaho wouldbe my next choices if we didn't have this place set up though..Southern Utah if you are lookin for more warmth. I like the cold because it helps keep the rif raf to a minimum..


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Good. 
Stay away from Florida.
Florida should not be an option. 
We have snakes, bugs, gators, and a lot of Yankees.
Did I mention the bugs?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would do central america if I was sitting on a couple hundred k.

i figure that would last me 10 or 15 years.

can't get cheaper 

asia is a little to populated. imo.

the us is just too damn costly and social security is in its last 15 years before failure so who the heck knows what it is going to be like 15 years from now.

my picks were california, texas and louisiana, at three specific locations.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

New Mexico is retirement heaven. One million in the whole state and half of those are at albuquerque. Still way open, green, part green or desert, depends on where you pick. People laid back and pretty much live&let live, good about some arts and culture too. You can garden great here. "East o the rockies and West o the mississippi" so to speak and it's almost 70 today, will be tomorrow.
Remember "adobe".

Ha! East o the rockies and west o the divide! That's one small yard! I meant mississippi - fixed it


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Three and a half years and I can pull the plug. Thinking a lot about the southwest myself, yet only as a winter destination. Moving there? I can't say as I would do that, I might. Though sitting out winters in a southwestern desert location is a real possibility. 

Good luck if you do decide to move to the southwest. I have a friend that likes to fish and takes his boat down to Baja for the winter, I may tag along, standing offer. Why not?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oct 4, 2014.
> Less than 7 months, baby!
> I can see it from here.
> Already drawing SS, what I'm earning now is gravy.


Absolutely congratulations and best wishes on your escape! You know that thing where they say retired guys are discontent? I'm still waiting to see if that ever really happens...
Cheers!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

oldmurph58 said:


> I still gotta work 10 years or more, before i can retire but I need a place to daydream about (a warm place) are Texas and the southwest like the picture's I mean still open spaces and stuff or are they gettin all built up too? up here you cant walk a mile in the woods or on the seashore without seein people everywhere. Dont panic, dont want to move in near you just need a daydream for nites at the nursing home, workin.


Well, my house is already taken.

But I love Texas. If I didn't hate the cold weather then parts of Wyoming or Idaho would be appealing. As I get older, colder weather gets harder to deal with.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> A private island every mans dream


And woman!! I would love to go all jungle babe!! Build me a little hut, a garden and life is wonderful!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> And woman!! I would love to go all jungle babe!! Build me a little hut, a garden and life is wonderful!!


Oddly, I see you doing the whole Tarzan-Jane thing.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

tango said:


> Good.
> Stay away from Florida.
> Florida should not be an option.
> We have snakes, bugs, gators, and a lot of Yankees.
> Did I mention the bugs?


some folks say im a bug


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Oddly, I see you doing the whole Tarzan-Jane thing.


You know me all too well. This is perfect...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Old Man said:


> Come on down to Mississippi. If you have ever watch the movie: (O'l Brother Where Art Thou). I live in go old Tishomnigo county, Mississippi. You can still eat some good old gopher, possum, pig brains & eggs, and chitlin. This is some good eat down here in good o'l Mississippi.


You're more than welcome to come on down here to Mississippi, but I'd bring my MRE's with me if you're planning on eating with Old Man! I think the only thing he left off the menu was armadillos. Maybe he's just hoarding them for himself, I dunno....:lol:


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Just Sayin' said:


> You're more than welcome to come on down here to Mississippi, but I'd bring my MRE's with me if you're planning on eating with Old Man! I think the only thing he left off the menu was armadillos. Maybe he's just hoarding them for himself, I dunno....:lol:


I have had armadillo. It isn't bad IMO... The gulf coast has some of the best food in the country as far as I'm concerned!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2013)

I highly recommend Australia. I moved here 4 years ago and love it. I live 5 minutes from 2 beaches. I fish, snorkel, and swim whenever I want. The climate is great, the people are english speaking and friendly and the economy is very sound. There is a great social network as well with many community support channels for families and just about everyone else. It is also very far down the list of terrorist targets, which is a plus from me having lived in NYC previously. Additionally it is about the same land mass as the continental US with about 10% of the population so there are many, many wide open spaces to enjoy. As much as I LOVE the good ole' US of A, the quality of life here is hard to beat.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

tango said:


> Good.
> Stay away from Florida.
> Florida should not be an option.
> We have snakes, bugs, gators, and a lot of Yankees.
> Did I mention the bugs?


 an all the cubans, dope posse's, and smugglers, you can keep them down there too:razz:


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Me and the cats are listening to missippi Queen, right now, we also like zz tops, walkin thrue the texas sands, but my heads in missippi. I think that will be tonites daydream, thanks guys


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Chris said:


> I highly recommend Australia. I moved here 4 years ago and love it. I live 5 minutes from 2 beaches. I fish, snorkel, and swim whenever I want. The climate is great, the people are english speaking and friendly and the economy is very sound. There is a great social network as well with many community support channels for families and just about everyone else. It is also very far down the list of terrorist targets, which is a plus from me having lived in NYC previously. Additionally it is about the same land mass as the continental US with about 10% of the population so there are many, many wide open spaces to enjoy. As much as I LOVE the good ole' US of A, the quality of life here is hard to beat.


I used to work for an Australian energy company. I thought long and hard about relocating to Australia permanently, but, in the end I could never live in a country that has essentially stripped private firearm ownership from its citizens. This, and just about every creature that lives on that continent has the ability to kill you instantly!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

oldmurph,
The Cubans are not a problem, they work hard and want to be here.
Every state has dope posse's and smugglers.
If that will keep you Yankees and your liberal, tax happy ways out, good


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tango said:


> oldmurph,
> The Cubans are not a problem, they work hard and want to be here.
> Every state has dope posse's and smugglers.
> If that will keep you Yankees and your liberal, tax happy ways out, good


I agree Tango. My limited experience with Cubans is with a family run business that is one of my clients, they are conservative, Patriotic, honorable and anti-free shit.


----------



## BigRed (Mar 6, 2014)

Have to second Australia as a great place to retire (not that i'm biased or anything). Great weather, generally mild winters, warm summers and the standard of living is fantastic. The small population spread over the huge land mass gives you the choice of city living, small town or complete isolation, hundreds of kilometres from anyone else.
Agreed though it is very hard to get a firearm. It is possible if you are dedicated- you have to jump through a lot of hoops with heavy registration, join and compete at a target shooters club and the process takes around a year's probation before you can own one. 
The animals aren't so bad- probably only one in two will actually try to kill you, the others will just injure or maim like those drop bears Drop Bear - Australian Museum  Like anywhere you just have to be mindful of native animals- the coast has sharks and jellyfish, inland has spiders, snakes and the occasional mean kangaroo (that one's not actually a joke- they can beat the hell out of you if they are big enough and you pester them).
Some great places to retire in would be any of the east coast towns such as Ulladulla, batemans bay, nambucca heads, foster or inland small towns such as kangaroo valley or the hunter valley. Small populations and easy access to very isolated areas by the sea or rivers.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

In the US, I would visit places first and do a little critical analysis. We picked this place for health, safety and climate reasons. It was just fortunate that when we got here it was an even better fit all around than we'd hoped. But visiting for a couple weeks first gives you a chance to get a feel for yourself ~ and you do want to know the natural hazards, critters & conditions as well as economy and local attitude.
More people get lured in, husked out and sent packing in lots of supposed "dream" places than stick, Arkansas is bad bad about that. Plus, you get to plenty "dream" places and think "haha this place just sucks!"
Talk to other people moving in/building and you find out real fast how scammy the locals are...sometimes if you search "I wanna move to xxxxx" posts will come up by others who have. We just avoided the coasts and the masses because of fukushima and obamanation economy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

oddapple said:


> Absolutely congratulations and best wishes on your escape! You know that thing where they say retired guys are discontent? I'm still waiting to see if that ever really happens...
> Cheers!


I'm still going to have to work part time if I want any spending money. The stock collapse cut in half what I had inherited from my parents and medical bills took the rest. But there's no mortgage, vehicles are paid for, and we have not had credit cards in almost 30 years.
We don't have much money at all but we are rich in so many ways.
Like one of the lines in Dolly Parton's song about her youth, Coat Of Many Colors, "One is only poor, only if they choose to be".

Coat Of Many Colors Dolly Parton - With Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

my apologies if i offended anyone. using the word cuban. I think about the crime some people tell me about, when they go down there to spend money and get thier winter tans, Meant no offence. tango I know a lot of people planning to retire to florida, your weather is just too nice. And aint all yankee's liberal or tax happy, but you'll get to meet them, thier commin.:grin:


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

oddapple said:


> In the US, I would visit places first and do a little critical analysis. We picked this place for health, safety and climate reasons. It was just fortunate that when we got here it was an even better fit all around than we'd hoped. But visiting for a couple weeks first gives you a chance to get a feel for yourself ~ and you do want to know the natural hazards, critters & conditions as well as economy and local attitude.
> More people get lured in, husked out and sent packing in lots of supposed "dream" places than stick, Arkansas is bad bad about that. Plus, you get to plenty "dream" places and think "haha this place just sucks!"
> Talk to other people moving in/building and you find out real fast how scammy the locals are...sometimes if you search "I wanna move to xxxxx" posts will come up by others who have. We just avoided the coasts and the masses because of fukushima and obamanation economy.


 Awesome advice I always read about retired people gettin fleeced in some scam or another.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

BigRed said:


> Like anywhere you just have to be mindful of native animals- the coast has sharks and jellyfish, inland has spiders, snakes and the occasional mean kangaroo (that one's not actually a joke- they can beat the hell out of you if they are big enough and you pester them).


You have a species of jellyfish native to some of your most populated coasts that can kill you dead within ten minutes of being stung. You also have the blue ring octopus that is widely regarded as one of the top 5 most toxic animals on the entire planet.

You have 7 of the 10 most toxic snakes in the entire world living in Australia. The "common brown", which is the second most venomous terrestrial snake on earth, is indeed very common in your country...even in densely populated areas. You also have the "tiger snake" which is common throughout southern Australia and is one of the top 5 deadliest snakes on the planet. And then there's the Inland Taipan (or "fierce snake"), which is widely considered to be the most venomous terrestrial snake in the entire world. And if that weren't enough, there's the Belcher's Sea Snake, which is 10 times more toxic than the Inland Taipan. Any and all of these snakes will kill you in a matter of minutes.

Then, of course, you have the Sydney Funnel Web Spider whose natural range falls smack in the middle of the most densely populated part of your country. They are thought by many experts to be the most toxic spider on the planet.

And then there's the man eating salt water crocodiles...

Even your sedate animals like the duck billed platypus have barbs on their back legs that contain a neuro-toxin that causes excruciating pain for months, even years after being invemonated.

You have to be ALOT more cautious about wildlife in Australia than you do in North America. Our rattlesnakes are fairly toxic (nothing compared to your snakes), but they warn us when we're getting close. Our wildlife just isn't as nasty as yours. Spending time outdoors in Australia just isn't any fun.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> You're more than welcome to come on down here to Mississippi, but I'd bring my MRE's with me if you're planning on eating with Old Man! I think the only thing he left off the menu was armadillos. Maybe he's just hoarding them for himself, I dunno....:lol:


Don't nobody get my armadillos. That's good eaten!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Oldmurph, 
I believe you are a good guy, you would be welcome at my campfire anytime, 
We get a lot of northern folks, some want to make here just like 'up home', some want to fit in.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

RPD said they messed up were he used to live too my pal.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I had an aggravating day today, and my wife and I were just talking. Don't come to Arizona. We got to many people here already. Don't even come for a visit.


----------



## Kanman (Jan 4, 2014)

I love the Southern Utah idea. It is beautiful down there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Man said:


> Don't nobody get my armadillos. That's good eaten!


'Round here diller is known as possum-on-the-half-shell.:-D
Got to cook 'em good though, I heard tell they can carry leprosy.:-o
That's what I heard, anyway.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 'Round here diller is known as possum-on-the-half-shell.:-D
> Got to cook 'em good though, I heard tell they can carry leprosy.:-o
> That's what I heard, anyway.


To the tune of Yesterday by The Beatles:

Leprosy
All my skin is falling off of me
I'm not half the man I used to be
Oh why must I, have leprosy

Leprosy
It started with a simple kiss
Now it even hurts to take a piss
Oh why must I, have leprosy


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Old Man said:


> Don't nobody get my armadillos. That's good eaten!


Armadillos, or otherwise known as "possum on a halfshell"


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> To the tune of Yesterday by The Beatles:
> 
> Leprosy
> All my skin is falling off of me
> ...


I thought the second stanza was syphylis...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> I thought the second stanza was syphylis...


Could be. I could not remember who did it or I would have posted the YouTube video too.


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> I used to work for an Australian energy company. I thought long and hard about relocating to Australia permanently, but, in the end I could never live in a country that has essentially stripped private firearm ownership from its citizens. This, and just about every creature that lives on that continent has the ability to kill you instantly!


Although I do not own one it is actually not that hard to get a firearm. There is a shooting range about 5 minutes from where I live where i have shot multiple times.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I had an aggravating day today, and my wife and I were just talking. Don't come to Arizona. We got to many people here already. Don't even come for a visit.


 So its so nice, you wanna keep it all to yourslf, hmmm, Tango tryed the same thing, and my brother told me last nite, I could hunt pigs all year if I went to florida. And big lmb's down there too.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, hogs can be hunted year round. Trouble is, finding a place to hunt them. 
Most private property owners (who allow hunting) will charge to do so.
Fishing is year round tho.


----------

